# 49.99 Oil Change now Includes Synthetic Oil!



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

We have been doing 49.99 oil changes for a while now which includes minor adjustments where needed and an inspection of your motorcycle. However synthetic oil was always an extra charge. BUT.... Now we are including synthetic oil at the 49.99 price! Matter of fact, unless the customer does not want synthetic oil, we will be using synthetic oil exclusively in all our oil changes for the low price of 49.99!! Come see us and get your machine serviced while supplies last!


----------

